# Train help please



## toffeeyummy (24 July 2012)

We are lucky enough to be going on Tuesday to the eventing sj day. We are coming from Peterborough and could someone be kind enough to tell us country bumpkins the best train route to take?! Please avoiding the tubes (I'll suffocate or suffer some sort of panic attack), is a taxi from kings cross feasible? Many thanks


----------



## flowerhorse (24 July 2012)

We are going on that day too!  I will be getting the 5.26am train from Ely and I plan to get the tube thereafter.  A taxi is feasible but I think it will cost you rather a lot.  Your best bet is the tube, if you can't stomach it you may be able to get a taxi to a DLR station and take the train from there?  Not sure if that helps or not!


----------



## Tillypup (24 July 2012)

You can apparently get proper over land trains if you go to St Pancras and get a train to London Bridge then change and get a train to Greenwich.

I am not well versed in overground trains in and around London so do not have a clue how long this will take, etc etc, I would imagine it will be really busy though. national Rail are advising people to avoid changing at London Bridge during the games however! http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/service/timesandfares/LBG/GNW/020812/0800/dep

Or, you could walk around to somewhere like Bank Station and get the DLR? It is approx 2 miles between the stations so 30mins walk? http://walkit.com/walk/?city=london&from=kings+cross&fuid=424175_512795&to=bank+&tuid=432127_492567&rta=old&direct=0


----------



## toffeeyummy (24 July 2012)

Ok thanks, I think the walking option might suit us better. We have two kiddies with us too (9 and 5) but they don't mind walking. 5.26am train omg I was thinking getting it at 7 was going to be keen!!!


----------



## Karran (24 July 2012)

A taxi would be well over 50 quid I think.

you can get a train to Brighton from St Pancras which stops at London Bridge, it takes about 20 minutes. From there you can try the overground train to Greenwich although I imagine it'll be hellish as all the trains from waterloo/cannon street/charing cross etc go there too.

If you managed to get on straight away it'd be about 50 mins give or take?

Or (I've never tried this but it should be possible) You can get a high speed south eastern train to Faversham, this will stop at Stratford international and there you can get on the DLR to Greenwich or try a 108 bus to get you to North Greenwich and then hop on a bus the rest of the way.


----------



## Sleighfarer (24 July 2012)

I would get a taxi to Charing Cross, I think, and train to Blackheath or Greenwich from there.


----------



## flowerhorse (24 July 2012)

I'm getting the 5.26am to allow time for travelling and also potentisl queueing to get in the venue.  I believe they are saying allow 2 hours.  It starts at 10.30am and when I checked the recommended route on line that's the time it said we should be aiming for.

Does anyone recommend any different?


----------



## Xander (24 July 2012)

You'll come in to Kings Cross and you can get a 91 bus to Trafalgar square for Charing Cross station (just around the corner). A taxi will be very expensive.

Have a look at the Transport for London journey planner, select more options and uncheck the tube box. Looks like you just have a short walk at either end.


----------



## toffeeyummy (25 July 2012)

Thanks guys!! Can't wait!! X


----------

